# I Dedicate This Thread To The God Of Orange!



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the orange thread!, after much deliberation I have decided to post a thread dedicated to all things orange (yellow also welcome) so any watch part great or small please post.

Thanks here is a couple to start us off;


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Only one for me.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

all hail the orange


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

I thought you might be along at some point mrteatime!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

only got this at the mo.....










but will soon have this mutha on a nice orange rubber.......oh yes....the orange man cometh.......

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA










ha ha ha ha


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

As the title said any part great or small, or in your case made of rubber welcome!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

wearing this tommorow


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

orange










orange










orange










orange


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't own this yet but..............










Pis nicked shamelessly from net.

Err I meant _pic _nicked err from net!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

orange










and.....er banana


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the king of orange


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Banana good but not sure what part of a watch, unless out of a faiko or something!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

yellow


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> the king of orange


All hail the king! May the orange last for ever!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ickle bit of yellow


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I love my bit of orange


















But she's with Roy at the moment because she's poorly


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Get well soon!

You will soon have her home strapped to your wrist.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Possibly scrapping the barrel but lume is now yellow.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Doooh! Maaaan! I don't think I even HAVE any Orange! My Pop bought me my second watch back in... geez, 1976? A sporty rally style quartz with Orange hands and numbers. We stayed up late Christmas night to watch the date change. ...I'll be on E-bay!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

A bit of Yellow and Orange.



















Mike


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Sort of Goldy orange and yellow


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just one for me ...










steve


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

My little bit of orange:










And a little bit of yellow:










Wearing neither of those today though!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


>


whoooa







that is well cooooool


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Orange


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Orange


had her


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i was struggling there for a minute but then the goldey orangey yellowey sieko helped me out.



















jason.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Here's my contribution














































Rich


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Orange swap


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Now this is an orange


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

....and if we're including hands





































and my little bit of yellow










Rich


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> ....and if we're including hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those doxa's are absolutely superb rich.........very nice


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Ok - I'll play for a chapter.

Alasdair


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> Orange swap


really like those two


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I once had this


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

A little touch of orange on my Tuna Can










On my old Orsa, O7 & Samurai ..





































No pics of my previous orange watches (monster and SKX011J1)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Jonmurgie said:


> My little bit of orange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that O7 is looking especially cool on the orange


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thought she looked a little underdressed, so I gave her a watch


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Thought she looked a little underdressed, so I gave her a watch


now that is qulaity paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's your monster mate


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> It's your monster mate


as i said earlier.........had her


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i think PG has one of these.......


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's nice you gave her your watch


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> That's nice you gave her your watch


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Orange? Hm, I think I can contribute a little bit













































all the best

Jan


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

A little bit of Orange.










A bit more.










A lot more!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

A little orange...










A little more....



you want more? you cant handle more,.....!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Some cracking pieces here - A recent arrival fits the orangey theme - Hope you like - probably a bit small for mrt-t ... Paul


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Orange......



















And a little bit of yellow....


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

JonW said:


> A little orange...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Jon, did I miss your Chronostop unveiling?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

from Sunday the only orange I'll be interested in


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Russ... nah I didnt bother... this the one ive been building for over a year... NOS case/dial/hands with a serviced old movt. The watch is basically new still with the purple gunk on the back... It took Omega over a year to get me a dial


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Orange is cool*









*Orient M-Force CEX04001MO, cal.46G41 21 Jewels*










*Except of course if it`s on anything (bar one notable exception)with Seiko on the dial
















The notable exception is this, IMO the coolest orange Seiko ever


















These two are so cool I`m amazed you don`t have to use thermal gloves to stop getting frost bite


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Humming Orange from me

Deep Sea 666 Feet 218 Accutron

and

Astronaut II GMT 218 Accutron


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Orange is cool*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


antiseikoism mac?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> antiseikoism mac?


No way, I like Seikos* & own six of them, they are well made reliable watches but I just don`t like the look of any of the SKX range (in particular the Monster) and I`m not that enamored with most of the older Seiko divers either









*I`ll admit that I do generally prefer Citizen to Seiko









Mind you I`m not keen on the design of the Citizen Promaster 200m with the crown at 7 o`clock


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm sure this can be posted, after all it's got some yellow in it


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> I'm sure this can be posted, after all it's got some yellow in it


that looks quite big phil (







) how big is it (







)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> I'm sure this can be posted, after all it's got some yellow in it


It`s also got some red in it, mix them together & what do you get?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure this can be posted, after all it's got some yellow in it
> ...


I don't know I've never measured it


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure this can be posted, after all it's got some yellow in it
> ...


Not to sure but I'm going to take a guess Orange


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Mach - you stole the words right from my mouth with the exception that I'd add Mike's O&W to that 'cool' list.










JonW - As you know, I think your Rotary is breath taking

Toshi - Your FL ditto above (if fact I love all your watches mate.)

PhilM - I wish you still had it!

Mike - that's lovely.

OK here is my little contribution (seen over and over again!)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> Mach - you stole the words right from my mouth with the exception that I'd add Mike's O&W to that 'cool' list.


You`re right Stuart, I forgot about that one


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Yellow/orange Philip Watch Caribbean 1000 ref. 702:


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Sorry, but orange and yellow?










_This message represents the personal opinion of andythebrave and is not intended to deny the right of others to practice their love of whatever colours they choose. Now, black, silver, white, cream, blue and, yes, even green - now you're talking._


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

andythebrave said:


> Sorry, but orange and yellow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thread states yellow also welcome  Some watches like my PW Caribbean and also the "yellow" DS-2 & DS-3 Super PH1000 are difficult to characterise as one colour or the other.







That said, they are more yellow than orange IMO. My Aquadive Caribbean 1000 is much more orange in colour.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stuart Davies said:


> PhilM - I wish you still had it!


Stuart although I sometimes wish I hadn't sold it, in the end the way I look at it the money was well spent









Anway I've got pictures so that's good enough for me


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Humming Orange from me
> 
> Deep Sea 666 Feet 218 Accutron
> 
> ...


Nice







They look like Super Compressors to me.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll add a bit of yellow


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Some Seiko Italian Orange.............










Derek


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

LuvWatch said:


> Some Seiko Italian Orange.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do like that.....


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

A couple of (gasp) Timex


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Someone mention Timex?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

have got a bezel for this just not photographed it yet.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

and my favourite timex with a nice orange seconds hand


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I was close to buying this today


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow I think I've tapped into the orange vain somewhat! keep em coming!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> These two are so cool I`m amazed you don`t have to use thermal gloves to stop getting frost bite


LOL, its been 30Deg C here for weeks... you need these to cool you down


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > These two are so cool I`m amazed you don`t have to use thermal gloves to stop getting frost bite
> ...



















Mind you anything above 24 deg C is too hot for me









BTW as you know, I think the FL is really_ kewl_ however next to the Rotary it somehow becomes second rate


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Ok, I'm in....





































Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Wife: I don't want ANY orange!

Man: Why can't she have egg bacon orange and sausage?

Wife: THAT'S got orange in it!

Man: Hasn't got as much orange in it as orange egg sausage and orange, has it?

Vikings: Orange, Orange, Orange, Orange

Wife: Could you do the egg bacon orange and sausage without the orange then?

Waitress: Urgghh!

Hasn't got much orange in it...

*Bulova Accutron VX-200*


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I forgot a couple...










and of course.....










Rich


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Eterna Super Kon Tiki


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Glycine from 1972, valjoux 72.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Vintage oval-shaped Aquadive 200. Despite appearances, this is not a Caribbean. Rather, it is identical to a Jenny Sea-Lab in all but name:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Vintage Fortis PVD professional diver:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Technos Sky Diver 1000m. Same case as the Certina DS-2/DS-3 SuperPH 1000m:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Longines Record diver with Doxa Sub 300T shaped case:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Some of my yellow/orange Certina DS-2/DS-3 SuperPH 1000m divers:


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Cool like the look of that! Tropic strap by any chance?

How old DaveE?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Orange and/or yellow?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

rev said:


> Cool like the look of that! Tropic strap by any chance?
> 
> How old DaveE?


Thanks. My guess as to age is 35-40 years. The movement is marked "Record" so it must have been during a period when the 2 companies were together, or otherwise co-operated.

The strap might be a Tropic, but IIRC, oval holes in that configuation on the rubber strap were used by Apollo


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

And a touch of orange from our host:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Forgot this had a bit of orange in it


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Great photos.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No Orange...

Yellow then...


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Is that blue lume? or just the light.

I do want one of those!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


>


oh.....i like the seiko


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Nalu said:


>


nice pair


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bill B @ Mar 19 2008, 02:00 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>
Eterna Super Kon Tiki












DaveE said:


> Vintage Fortis PVD professional diver:


Stunning watches Dave and Bill!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Dont say red is allowed or the f300s will fill thsi thread.... but, if yellow is allowed...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

and... a few with small amounts of orange - DS3 PH1000m RAN and friends:


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Nalu said:


>


Love the top one sorry carn't make out name, great pics Nalu


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

JonW said:


> and... a few with small amounts of orange - DS3 PH1000m RAN and friends:


You are one lucky bloke! great bracelet on the Certina!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

rev said:


> Love the top one sorry carn't make out name, great pics Nalu


Anonimo Millimetri


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Cheers Adrian


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

This thread is making me question my sexual orientation. Can watches make you horny? Nevermind.

Here are my yellow contributions...


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

MIKE said:


> A bit of Yellow and Orange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW Mike that is a lovely vintage O&W, never even considered looking at that brand before
















Similar bezel to the Jenny Caribbeans


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

JonW said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > These two are so cool I`m amazed you don`t have to use thermal gloves to stop getting frost bite
> ...


Those two watches are fantastic.

But I have two confessions I don't like ORANGE DIALS or DOXA (I'll make an exception to Richs sterile silver dialled Doxa)watches for some strange reason.









But I do like Orange hands!!


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Just got a new orange strap this morning, to coordinate with the hands.

Now I will go to the "blue" thread, with the same pic...

Bertrand


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Aquadive Caribbean 1000 ref. 708. After a case refinishing and hand relume by Bry, it now looks better than this, honest


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

JonW said:


> and... a few with small amounts of orange - DS3 PH1000m RAN and friends:


Fabulous watches and pictures Jon


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

JonW said:


> Dont say red is allowed or the f300s will fill thsi thread.... but, if yellow is allowed...


I've got at least one red. It's an Eterna super Kontiki 120m chronograph. They seem to be appreciating too









I'm waiting for someone to call green. I missed out on St Paddy's Day, but I do have at least 3 green deep divers, or is that deep green divers


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

O&W Caribbean 1000 ref. 708 with 12 hr bezel:


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> This thread is making me question my sexual orientation. Can watches make you horny?
> 
> YES!


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

A little bit of orange: -










and a whole lot of yellow: -


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

like that...and those hands are quality


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> like that...and those hands are quality


What Shawn said B)

I`m worried now, I actually agree with Shawn about an orange on a watch









_*Nurse!!!*_ Where`s my medicine? :doctor:


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This small Kelton 1974 can be added, I think.

Bertrand


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > like that...and those hands are quality
> ...


If you guys are talking about my glycine thanks. And yes I love the hands on it.

be carefull if you are calling for a nurse you might get a shock. I couldnt place where I had seen that face before but I was sure I had seen it. when I got the watch it was like de ja vue.

Ive finally figured out where it was I spotted it. its face is identicle to a blood pressure monitoring gauge  black face with an orange ring around the side. I see them all the time in hospitals


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

11oss said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


  yep....your watch


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry about the poor pic the crystal on this is a bugger to photo

Kingfisher Diver Pro in orange


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Very interesting bezel on that Kingfisher, would love to see more photos.

Another orange dial:


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Colin super Stowa you have there

A couple more kingfisher pics

cheers

Stuart


----------

